# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Ну, - за поэзию!

## Гуслик

Товаищи! Тема, о котоой так много говооили  - откыыта!
Ну что ж. Рискну выставить то, что на старом форуме, кажется выставлял. Надо же с чего-то начинать. Надеюсь Джу продолжит - у неё это так замечательно получается. А я не поэт.

        Я-МУЗЫКАНТ

Я – музыкант,
И клавиши и струны
Так любят прикасанье моих рук…
Я все мои страдания и думы
Вложу в один
Негромкий, ясный звук.
Я не хочу,
Чтоб поняли не так
И не боюсь ни славы, ни разлуки,
Им - грош цена,
Словам цена – пятак,
Когда на клавиши кладу я руки.
Но иногда бывает,-
Ночью снится,
Когда забудешься усталым сном:
Смешались дождь и слёзы
На ресницах
У девушки,
бредущей за окном.
Я видел всё:
Как сладко от любви,
Как больно от измены и от мук.
И я молчу…
А клавишам так больно
От прикосновенья моих рук…

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Надеюсь Джу продолжит


А  можно мне? Или как?:smile:

----------


## Гуслик

> А можно мне? Или как?


Нужно и немедленно, Сударыня....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Нужно и немедленно, Сударыня....


А я это. :Aga:  :rolleyes: Сейчас выложу!

----------


## bobsan

пока кто то думает я по быстрому вставлю и в кусты....

музы нет, исчезла, испарилась,
И не идет, хоть как ее зову,
Возможно, что она мне лишь приснилась,
Но был прекрасен сон мой наяву…

И стол и свечи, тортик и коньяк,
Как в той известной песне у Володи,
Ее позвал, чтоб не попасть впросак,
Все по рецепту приготовил вроде.

Но что такое, не идет она,
Возможно угощенье не по нраву,
И к угощению бутылочку вина,
Добавил дорогого, не отраву.

И вот звонок , я открываю дверь,
И на пороге муза? Нет соседка,
И муза не придет уже теперь ,
У сакуры отломанная ветка.

Торт съеден, выпито прекрасное вино,
Она в постели нежно потянулась,
Я с грустью посмотрел в свое окно,
Через стекло мне муза улыбнулась.

Не уходи постой, ждал тебя одну,
Но след простыл, исчезло вдохновенье,
От злости проклинаю сам себя,
Осталась только часть стихотворенья.

Прогнал соседку, жизнь мне не мила,
Из пальца рифму высосал напрасно,
О муза ты прекрасней всех была,
Остановись мгновенье: - ты прекрасна!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> музы нет, исчезла, испарилась,
> И не идет, хоть как ее зову,
> Возможно, что она мне лишь приснилась,
> Но был прекрасен сон мой наяву…


*Возвращение МУЗЫ....*

Ты МУЗУ поджидал, надеялся и верил
Что повторится сказочный тот сон
Однажды, ты его уже увидел
Но сон расстаял - расстворился он

И вдруг, когда терпение иссякло
К тебе видение её опять пришло
Ты долго не хотел поверить в это
То был не сон - в окне ты увидал её.

Она пришла, давно уже вернулась
Тихонько поджидает за углом
Как только двери ты сейчас откроешь
Войдёт она тихонечко в твой дом!

Поселится надолго, не угонишь
И даже если будешь ты просить
Её об этом - будет бесполезно
Её решение уже не изменить

В окно она к тебе не заглянула
То, блажь, воображение мечты
Ведь ты хотел её увидеть снова
Она пришла - стоит уж у двери.

Соседку выгнал ты - полдела уже сделал
Ты думаешь поверила она,
Что та соседка у тебя гостила?
Да не поверила она, ну не смогла!

Ты слишком долго поджидал ту МУЗУ
Твои мучения услышала она
Решила снять с тебя она твою обузу
Теперь твори спокойно  - вот она.

----------


## Deep_Angel

уррря! :Ok:  
только что делать с темами, которые в "Нашем творчестве" были?:redface:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> уррря! 
> только что делать с темами, которые в "Нашем творчестве" были?


Просить перенести их сюда. И не только в творчестве, в свободном общении есть две темки БУРИМЕ и ГОТОВАЯ ПРОДУКЦИЯ БУРИМА,и ОБЩЕНИЕ В СТИХАХ, думаю их тоже сюда надо.
Упсь, Мариночка или Николай уже в работе. Передвигают темки. Вот, эти бы тоже сюда надо....

Буриме, готовая продукция.
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=41


Буриме
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=43


Приглашение к общению в стихотворной форме!!! 
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=335

----------


## маэстро

"НЕЗНАКОМКЕ"

Мне б только в памяти 
Ваш образ удержать, 
средь суеты так мимолетны встречи, 
когда вдруг кто-то зажигает свечи, 
огонь еще не может не дрожать. 

По-детски трепетный, 
ранимый, как душа, 
неверный жест – и он не разгорится, 
лишь в струйку дыма пламя превратится – 
и потому так боязно дышать. 

Попытка робкая 
отнять у темноты 
клочок Вселенной, между двух ладоней 
начало жизни или миг агоний 
в предчувствии потерь и пустоты. 

Мне б только вынести 
из сутолоки дня 
всю нежность глаз и теплоту улыбки, 
чтоб у мольберта точно, без ошибки 
восстановить, что тронуло меня. 

И оборвать к утру 
ночной полет без снов, 
ведь сердце просит той случайной встречи, 
где живо все: глаза, улыбка, плечи, 
где есть надежда… хоть на пару слов.

----------


## bobsan

вот еще...

Сегодня ты спросила у меня,
Скажи мне, что такое твой оргазм,
Попробую я просветить тебя,
Преодолев неправильный соблазн.

Представь себе томление души,
Желание чихнуть и тяжесть ноши,
Поток идей, известного левши,
Все эти чувства чем-то так похожи.

Так, если взять такие чувства вместе,
Добавив радость, счастья предвкушенья,
Что оторвешься скоро на фиесте,
И радость от прихода вдохновенья.

Все это только предстоит оргазму,
Но вот подходит как на берег волны,
И рушится как льдина, резко, сразу,
Когда уж дУши , от желанья пОлны.

И вот он,… бах! как триста тон тратила,
Как взрыв, как извержение вулкана,
Как если бы стрела мишень пробила,
Ворота пробивает мощь тарана.

А после этого как яростный салют,
Хочу в тебя горячей лавой влиться,
Как будто у меня сейчас дебют,
Хочу с тобой я этим поделиться.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Попробую я просветить тебя,
> Преодолев неправильный соблазн.


 :Ok:   :flower:  :biggrin: 

Ты как всегда
Всё сделал правильно
Меня ты просвятил
Границ не перейдя:biggrin: kuku

----------


## Гуслик

Одежду - к чёрту!
Ложный стыд откинув,
Иди ко мне,
Не думай ни о чём,
Закрыта дверь.
На час весь мир покинув,
Хочу почувствовать тебя
Своим плечом.
Мы - люди взрослые,
Наш Бог- Рациональность,
(нехватка времени
на ласки и на сон),
люблю - урывками,
но ты - моя реальность,
в твоих глазах-
-Физический закон.
Любить однажды - принято 
( У нас)
не я творец подобного закона.
Я жду:
Ты мне протянешь ещё раз
Рукою Евы
Яблоко Ньютона.

----------


## eddymus

(для доченьки моей):smile: 

*Проснулась рано,закричала,
Ищя тепло родной груди,
Ведь в ней вся сила,всё начало,-
Малютку строго не суди.
Крепись родная,Бог поможет!
Лишь дочку крепче обними 
И выростив, услышим...может...
"Родные,милые мои!"
Пройдут недели,может...годы 
И много утечет воды
Пройдут волненья и невзгоды,
И непосильные труды.
А постарев,придем к ней в гости,
Тихонько в двери постучим
И оперевшись в ручку трости, 
С волненьем важно помолчим
И дверь открыв, она конечно,
Поправив локоны свои
Обнимет нас...и скажет...нежно...
"Родные,милые мои!"*

----------


## Rikhard

> Я-МУЗЫКАНТ
> 
> Я – музыкант,
> И клавиши и струны
> Так любят прикасанье моих рук…
> Я все мои страдания и думы
> Вложу в один
> Негромкий, ясный звук.
> Я не хочу,
> ...


Я  как  то в  этот  раздел не  захожу.Но  ваши  стихи  меня  очень  тронули .Спасибо  большое.
Мне  очень  они  понравились!!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Гуслик

СПасибо, Рихард! Тронут... 
Я, в основном, пишу тексты для своей девчачьей группы, поэтому у меня почти всё - от женского лица.
УВИЖУ ЗВЁЗДЫ

Я смотрю на землю – она живая
Я смотрю на землю – и понимаю
Люди – как цветы, слова – как ветер
Без Любви темно, темно при свете

Я смотрю на небо – и улетаю
Я смотрю на небо и понимаю
Больше в сотни раз увидеть можно
Если парой глаз взглянуть на звёзды

ПРОИГРЫШ

Я в твоих глазах увижу звёзды
Я в твоих руках горю, как Солнце,
Миллионы звёзд нам светят ночью
Поцелуй меня – и спи… а впрочем…

Я смотрю на землю – она живая
Я смотрю на небо – и улетаю
Я в твоих глазах увижу звёзды
Я тебя люблю, ну, спи же - поздно

ПОДАРОК
Мне подарили сувенир на день рожденья,
В такой коробочке, и рядом был насос.
При всём моём к подругам уважении
Я до сих пор не знаю, кто его принёс. 
Он был завязан ремешком из крокодила,
Лежал тихонечко, представьте, - ни гу-гу1
Мальчик резиновый
Из магазина,
С дырочкой в правом боку!
Мальчик резиновый
Из магазина,
С дырочкой в правом боку!

Я на свиданья не ходила две недели,
Я пропустила дискотеку и кино.
Ведь мама с папой на Таити улетели
Они хотели отдохнуть давным-давно.
У двери очередь гудела, как дрезина,
А на диване, всё видавшем на веку, -
Мальчик резиновый
Из магазина,
С дырочкой в правом боку!
Мальчик резиновый
Из магазина,
С дырочкой в правом боку!

Я отдала его в аренду тёте Маше,
Хоть мальчик мой и так работал «на разрыв»,
И все друзья и все соседи наши
Вчера услышали за стенкой мощный взрыв…
Летел он в небе – без тротила и бензина,
И тень за ним передвигалась на снегу…
Мальчик резиновый
Из магазина,
С дырочкой в правом боку!
Мальчик резиновый
Из магазина,
С дырочкой в правом боку!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

За печалью холодных стёкол
Спрятан мир развесёлых будней,
Я, как в клетке теснейшей сокол,
Не смирившийся, шибко буйный.
Мне теперь не расправить крылья,
Я, свободу свою потеряв,
Криком души тревожу уныло,
Всю себя в этом крике отдав.
Мне бы в небо взметнуться смело!
Мне б свободу свою забрать!
Мне б к любимому вернуться делу -
Мне б под облаком вольным летать!
Мне бы с ветром столкнуться в выси!
Мне б на солнце перо осушить!
Мне б увидеть как рыщут рыси
По просторам бескрайней тайги!
Но захлопнулась клетка лихо,
И теперь я обречена.
В западне моей адски тихо,
А за окнами плачет весна.
Но смириться ведь не сумею!
Не такая по жизни суть,
И когда-нибудь я посмею
Свою волю себе вернуть...

Ваша Джулия

----------


## Гуслик

РИСУНОК НА ЛАДОНИ
                                  Муз. и сл. Гуслик
Я
Вижу мир, открыв глаза,
Я его нарисовал,-
На ладони.
В нём
Есть деревья и цветы,
И со мною рядом ты,
В старом доме.

ПРИПЕВ:
Но,
Ветер гонит облака,
Холодна твоя рука,-
Снег в ладони.
Ты –
Лист осенний на ветвях,
Отраженье в зеркалах
В старом доме.

Зря
Я ладонь изрисовал.
Этот мир тебе так мал,
Сердце рвётся.
Я
Разведу в печи огонь,
Подержу над ним ладонь,-
Всё сотрётся…

ПРИПЕВ:
Но,
Ветер гонит облака,
Холодна твоя рука,-
Снег в ладони.
Ты –
Лист осенний на ветвях,
Отраженье в зеркалах
В старом доме.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

На улице опять метель,
Шумит наш беспокойный город,
А мы танцуем в темноте,
Нас не тревожит вешний холод.
Движения легки, чисты,
Мы не владеем нашей страстью
Танцуем.. дети темноты...
У танца нашего во власти.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Иногда закрываю глаза,
И как миг проносится фраза:
"Вечность - это не навсегда
Это лишь моментная фаза"
Может глупость, а может и нет,
Но понять не могу до сих пор
Я понятий далёкий свет,
Бесконечностей дальний простор.
У всего бывают границы,
У всего бывает конец,
У поэта конечны страницы,
Допевает свои песни певец.
Ну скажите, ну как это "вечность"?
Неужели такое возможно?
Как понять что есть бесконечность?
Объясните мне, если не сложно...

----------


## Гуслик

> Как понять что есть бесконечность?
> Объясните мне, если не сложно...


… и хрипло плакал под дождём котёнок, 
он так надеялся на этот добрый свет…
промокший, грязный, маленький ребёнок
а дождь всё лил- конца и края нет.

Огромный грузовик, дыша соляркой,
Притормозил. Шаги. И вот – тепло.
Под курткой у шофёра даже жарко…
Ворона с дерева сказала: Повезло..

В любом из нас зарыта чья-то нежность,
А мы – в делах, от школы – до больниц….
Ну вот. Так что такое «бесконечность»?
Любовь. Нет у Любви границ…

----------


## bobsan

> Ну вот. Так что такое «бесконечность»?
> Любовь. Нет у Любви границ…


силен бродяга модулятор!!!
 :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Наверое для всех тоже подойдёт... :flower:  

Три желания!

Если меня спросят:" Что ты хочешь?
У тебя есть целых три желания"
Я б сказала:" Сделать бы хотела 
Чтоб исчезли все вдруг расстояния.

1.
Чтоб могли передвигаться люди
Без барьеров, длинных ожиданий
Без напрягов и без нервотрёпки
Не было чтоб больше расстояний

2.
Мира много-много б попросила
Чтоб исчезли отовсюду войны
Матери  детей чтоб не теряли
Чтоб никто не видел слёзы вдовьи

3.
Доброты бы тоже попросила
Для любого жителя планеты
Потому, что добрый не обидит
Не предаст весёлой эстафеты


Мир спасти нам Доброта поможет
Одолеть любые Расстояния
Пусть плохие сразу все исчезнут
Или к нам придут - за покаянием.

"Ну а как же ты?"- Меня б спросили.
" О себе б подумать не мешало?"
"У меня есть ТЫ, сказала б твёрдо.
Лишь Тебя мне только не хватало".

----------


## Гуслик

> Звёздочка


- :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Гуслик

ПИСЬМО ОТ ГУСЛИКА   К …
(рассказ по песням группы «Битлз»)


Это письмо я написал тебе. Не думай только, что этим письмом я хочу вернуть тебя, твою любовь. Не стоит посылать писем в прошлое. Мне сказали, что ты заболела очень серьёзно, а мне… мне просто захотелось поговорить с тобой. 
Я любил её. Пока она не разлюбила. Она не решилась говорить это в глаза, - по телефону спокойнее, ведь глаз не видишь. «Я тебя больше не люблю, я уезжаю, прощай, буду жить в Париже». Я выбежал на улицы этого сумасшедшего города, добрался до вокзала, но Они сказали мне, что из Этого города поезда в Париж не ходят. Тогда я бросился на автостанцию, но Они сказали, что все автобусы сломались и по Городу ходит  только 909-й кольцевой. Двести лет я искал по карманам телефонный жетончик, звоню ей, но Они говорят, что её нет дома. Я пришёл к её дверям, а Они говорят – она уехала. Ложь! Я видел свет в её окне и как занавеска шевельнулась, тоже видел. Значит и Они и Этот Город и Ты – все против меня – ну и имел я всё это в виду! Я пошёл шататься по улицам и на самой которая Не Для Бедных увидел тебя. Рука в руке с красавчиком на моём месте. Но твоё лицо! Я никогда не видел тебя такой сияющей, такой суперкрасивой! Как ты смотрела на него! На меня так смотрит только Дженни, когда я открываю ей баночку «Вискас».
И тогда я пошёл к Той, Которая Меня Понимает. Выпил вина, посидел на её норвежской мебели, и она сказала мне: - нет книги, которую нельзя прочесть; нет песни, которую нельзя спеть; нет болезни, которую нельзя вылечить! Ты переживаешь из-за девчонки из Сумасшедшего Города Где Все Сговорились,- глупый! Всё, что тебе нужно – это Любовь! В виде лекарства. В виде меня. Она лечила меня и мне понравилось болеть.
Через месяц Та, Которую я Когда-то Любил перегрела мой телефон, сломала мою калитку – использованная и брошенная. Я помню, какими глазами она тогда смотрела на него. Может, и правда – Любила… Его… И я пожалел её. Я сказал: не стоит умирать от Любви, ей надо лечиться. Всё, что тебе нужно – это Любовь! В виде лекарства. В виде меня. И я вылечил её, хотя она не желала выздоравливать.
Вот такая история Парня Ниоткуда или Человека из Города Где Все Сговорились.
От Любви немножко стареют. И вот я – совсем старый, лысый, беззубый, говорю: – всё, что нам нужно – это Любовь. Она переходит от человека к человеку, сначала ранит, потом – лечит. Глупые люди думают, что все болезни – от нервов, а они все  - от Хронической нехватки Любви! И все они легко лечатся.  Так что лечись, а я, в свою очередь, обнимаю тебя, и крепко - в целях профилактики, целую – везде, Где Можно, и для скорейшего выздоровления, пока никто не видит, - Где Нельзя. Будь умницей, выздоравливай!

Вот и всё. Вот я и поговорил с тобой. Только всего, что я написал ты никогда не получишь и не прочтёшь, - не стоит посылать писем в Прошлое. Прощай.                  
 Саша.

----------


## Клава

*Гуслик*,
* Сильные пишешь стихи!.....* 

давно не писала... из старого:

_Богиня разума, ты гонишь нас в тупик,
Ты управляешь чувством и тоской,
Ты притупляешь боль, ты заглушаешь крик, 
Ты думаешь, что можешь дать покой..

Склонила б голову пред силою твоей, 
Доверилась и стала бы рабой,
Но, извини, вселенная сильней,
Что заставляет разум блекнуть пред душой...

Меня всегда учили глас твой слушать,
А ты учила лгать и притворяться..
И рада бы канон такой нарушить,
Да кажется мне, буду зря стараться...._
2004
...........................................................

_Она сгорала в эмоциях,
Тонула в мечтах,
Свою возносила боль...

Потом отстранилась,
Познала печаль,
Только память сыпала соль...

И вот она холодна,
Трезва и скучна,
Блеск в глазах доедает моль...

Ну а он всегда мил,
Взгляд спокоен и строг.
Он такую себе выбрал роль..._
2005
..................................

*Зарисовка*

_Представь себе... 
Вечерний тихий пляж,
Закатные лучи мерцают медью 
На поверхности воды,
И легкий теплый бриз,
И яхта там вдали у горизонта,
И чайка в небе замерла
И смотрит с грустью вниз,
Мне посылая вдохновенье 
На случайные экспромты..._
2005

----------


## Mazaykina

> всё, что нам нужно – это Любовь. Она переходит от человека к человеку, сначала ранит, потом – лечит. Глупые люди думают, что все болезни – от нервов, а они все  - от Хронической нехватки Любви!


Санечка, просто нет слов............................

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes:  Драсти.... разрешите внести свою лепту?



> Я сказал: не стоит умирать от Любви, ей надо лечиться. Всё, что тебе нужно – это Любовь! В виде лекарства. В виде меня. И я вылечил её, хотя она не желала выздоравливать.


Порой, жизнь  складывает такую мазаику, что невольно начинаешь задумываться...Кто-то готов подарить себя...Своё сердце...Мысли...Но тебе этого не нужно.... Эта любовь не лечит, а только убивает....Медленно растворяется ядом внутри и отравляет всё твое существо.... И ты  хотел бы найти провоядее, но увы....его нет.........И теперь ты умираешь от того, что не готов подарить себя, свои чувства просто за то, что кто-то любит тебя..........

Вот........

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Спор Совести с Душой.*:smile: 

Однажды, лебедь, рак и щука!
Так начинаю свой рассказ.
Из басни строчку подобрала.
Она сейчас мне в самый раз!

А лебедь, рак и щука - это
Всё то, чем дышит человек
На что надеется, и верит
Душа, и совесть - спору нет!

Душа тут с совестью сцепилась
Она страдает и болит...
И всё что ей не предлогают
Скорей отвергнуть наровит

Не нужно ей давать советы
Душа - тончайшая струна
А тело - силуэт гитарный
Им управлять должна она

И если уж душе угодно
Настроит струны - ну пилить!
И вряд ли  будет тут возможно
Её концерт предотвартить

А что же совесть? Усыпили?
Да нет! Та тоже не промАх!
Та тоже будет возмущаться
Что-бы остаться при делах.

Душа сказала:" Полюбила.
Хочу его лишь одного!"
А совесть ей:'Ты что забыла?
Оставь его, то не твоё!"

Душа в ответ: " Не лезь мне в душу,
Следи ка лучше за собой.
Я дискутировать не буду. 
Сказала мой он! Значит мой!"

Ей совесть робко возражает:
" Подумай, знаю, он чужой!
Не для тебя он. Умоляю!
Останься ты хоть с головой!"

-" Что-то? Ведь я всегда на месте!"
Вдруг встрепенулась голова.
Сказала, и опять умолкла.
Другим уж занята была.

Душа уж извелась. Нет места.
Устала спорить уж давно.
Где был покой - сплошная рана.
Никто не слушает её!

Проходит время. Год проходит.
За ним, в припрыжку уж другой.
А эти двое, так и спорят.
Не дружат больше с головой.

Забудутся все эти споры.
Затихнут, совесть и душа.
Я тут лишь путник проходящий.
Тут разберутся без меня!

13.04.2007

----------


## Гуслик

> .........И теперь ты умираешь от того, что не готов подарить себя, свои чувства просто за то, что кто-то любит тебя..........


...вот и ходим мы - разные половинки. И встречаемся глазами, - незнакомые люди, и узнаём друг-друга и понимаем без слов за секунду - и расходимся. И обнимаем не тех, и целуем. А ночью вспоминаем и долго ещё будем помнить. А Тот Парень, который сверху на нас смотрит, он ещё раз даёт нам шанс и мы снова встречаемся через несколько лет, в другом городе. другой стране. И расходимся, узнав друг друга...

----------


## Татьянка

> ...вот и ходим мы - разные половинки. И встречаемся глазами, - незнакомые люди, и узнаём друг-друга и понимаем без слов за секунду - и расходимся. И обнимаем не тех, и целуем. А ночью вспоминаем и долго ещё будем помнить. А Тот Парень, который сверху на нас смотрит, он ещё раз даёт нам шанс и мы снова встречаемся через несколько лет, в другом городе. другой стране. И расходимся, узнав друг друга...


 :Aga:   :Ok:   :Tu:  

Так прости , меня за ночь....может быть, именно тогда, я была собой.... а может нет... никто...никогда не узнает...даже Я... Жаль, что при свете дня я не увидела, а может просто не захотела узнать тебя.... когда узнаю...будет поздно..ты уйдешь за поворот или отдашься другой, а не мне....прости за любовь, которой не поверила...

----------


## Клава

> А Тот Парень, который сверху на нас смотрит, он ещё раз даёт нам шанс и мы снова встречаемся через несколько лет, в другом городе. другой стране. И расходимся, узнав друг друга...


Этот парень просто пытается нам дать понять, что ничто не вечно... даже любовь...

----------


## Татьянка

> Этот парень просто пытается нам дать понять, что ничто не вечно... даже любовь...


 :Aga:  

А что есть вечность? Бытие? Или полет фантазий буйных? Когда, прощаю я себе...Потоки мыслей? Чаще...глупых....

----------


## Клава

> А что есть вечность? Бытие? Или полет фантазий буйных? Когда, прощаю я себе...Потоки мыслей? Чаще...глупых....


Вечность нужна лишь больной, израненной душе... Здоровая же нуждается в ликовании настоящего момента!

----------


## Татьянка

> Вечность нужна лишь больной, израненной душе... Здоровая же нуждается в ликовании настоящего момента!


 :Ok:  

Моя душа уже не ищет вечность...Она зарылась в пепле, сгоревших писем, глупых строк...Их оценить никто не смог... И даже Парень в небесах, махнул рукой на все мои увертки...Лишь крутит пальцем у виска. И думает:" Как от всего уходит ловко..."

----------


## Гуслик

Нам с тобой даны от Бога
В жизни разные причалы:
У тебя - своя дорога,
У меня мои печали.
Встретимся глазами
Среди шумной суеты,
И опять, годами, -
Где-то я, а где-то - ты.

Параллельные прямые
Одиноки во Вселенной,
По закону высшей силы
Им не вырваться из плена.
Встретимся случайно
Среди шумной суеты,
И опять, годами,
Где-то я, а где-то – ты.



МАШИНА ЛЮБВИ
(для группы «Не Надо!» от Гуслика)

Я могу сидеть на столе и болтать ногами,
Я могу стоять на окне и послать всё к маме,
Я не могу пить вино, ждать тебя весь вечер,
Я знаю только одно: я тебя не встречу.
Ты придёшь теперь не ко мне, не меня заманишь,
Ты цветы несёшь, но не мне – не меня обманешь.
Ты будешь рядом сидеть, подвигаясь ближе.
Ты так красив, я тебя просто не-на-ви-жу!

_А он - Машина для Любви, и ты не думай о нём!
Он за тебя сгорит в аду – таким красивым огнём!
Он всё поймёт, но будет поздно,- не поможет даже врач!
И он получит своё - забудь о нём и не плачь!_
Я сижу весь вечер одна – передумать мне бы.
Разбиваю стёкла окна – и шагаю в небо!
Мне стало легче дышать и так близко звёзды,
Я не умела летать – оказалось просто…

_Ты полетишь, считая звёзды в голубой вышине,
И вдруг увидишь ту девчонку на распахнутом окне.
Он, как тебя, её обвёл – игра опять удалась!
Задержи её! Спаси её! Не дай ей упасть!_

Мы летим вдвоём и внизу –горные вершины…
Просто ты – Машина Любви. Без души машина…

----------


## Гуслик

Девчонки! Вы такие добрые!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

> Вечность нужна лишь больной, израненной душе... Здоровая же нуждается в ликовании настоящего момента!


*Клава*, Тут я не совсем согласен, т.е. совсем не согласен! Вечность нужна всем! Истинное ликование приходит тогда, когда чувствуешь себя как раз причастным к Вечности! Лично у меня - так! И *каждый* из нас чем-то болен и чем-то ранен! А ликование настоящего момента, имеет каждый, кто любит жизнь по-настоящему! *Клава*, нельзя жить по-настроению и строить собственное счастье на эмоциональном ощущении бытия! Это - мимолётная радость!:smile:

----------


## Anton

*Гуслик*,
Спасибо за очень интересное творчество! :smile:

----------


## Клава

> Тут я не совсем согласен, т.е. совсем не согласен! Вечность нужна всем! Истинное ликование приходит тогда, когда чувствуешь себя как раз причастным к Вечности!


Ты так считаешь, Антон? :smile: 





> Лично у меня - так!


Вот, сам себе и ответил ... :wink: Лично у каждого *оно* по-разному...

Согласна, что от эмоций больше вреда, чем пользы, но что делать, если они сильнее, если они побеждают? Бороться? Постоянно бороться?
А может проще отпустить?  :Ha:  

_Я всё думаю, думаю, думаю,
Всё пытаюсь что-то понять,
Может надо пробраться в сумерки
Чтоб иначе мир воспринять?...
Прочь отгоняю идею бредовую
В душу твою заглянуть,
Там пустыня, там тьма, ослепла я,
От попыток с пути свернуть.
Всё брела наобум вслепую,
Сердце слушая иногда,
Запинаясь, по свету тоскуя,
Всё надеясь, что скоро вода...
Помню, вспыхнуло что-то, О Боже
Кажется, вырвался счастья стон,
Но мгновенье, и тьма накрыла,
То был сон, сладкий, милый сон...
Говоришь мне,что сон вернётся,
Что играешь грубо собой,
Ничего я ничего не слышу, лишь бьётся
О морские скалы прибой..._

----------


## Гуслик

Вот вы и подошли к Главному.
Одни пишут стихи, чтобы прославиться, другие - прокормиться, третьи - от самомнения. Поэты - пишут в тайной надежде быть услышанным такой же раненой и ранимой душой, которой очень нужна вторая половинка. Просто чтобы знать, что рядом. 
Когда я пишу текст песни - это текст, стараешься, чтобы не топорно, но души там - не более 60%, остальное - ремесло.
Когда я пишу стихи - в них, -я, мой SOS, и, к сожалению редко, моё счастье, которое я не могу держать в себе и спешу раздать направо и налево. 
Почему-то чаще я - текстовик.

----------


## Anton

> Вот вы и подошли к Главному.
> Одни пишут стихи, чтобы прославиться, другие - прокормиться, третьи - от самомнения. Поэты - пишут в тайной надежде быть услышанным такой же раненой и ранимой душой, которой очень нужна вторая половинка. Просто чтобы знать, что рядом. 
> Когда я пишу текст песни - это текст, стараешься, чтобы не топорно, но души там - не более 60%, остальное - ремесло.
> Когда я пишу стихи - в них, -я, мой SOS, и, к сожалению редко, моё счастье, которое я не могу держать в себе и спешу раздать направо и налево. 
> Почему-то чаще я - текстовик.


Уважаемый коллега *Гуслик*, должен сообщить, что я принадлежу к четвёртой категории, которая в вышеупомянутых, к сожалению не указана. Кстати, хочу сказать, что среди нашего брата - поэтов, находятся и такие, которых можно назвать (согласно сумме ваших определений) "просто" -  Прославленный Успешный Поэт Имеющий Самомнение. Как видите, существуют и другие категории, и подкатегории.:smile:  Наверняка, некоторые поэты и ищут своих половинок. Цытирую Вас:* "...Поэты - пишут в тайной надежде быть услышанным такой же раненой и ранимой душой, которой очень нужна вторая половинка. Просто чтобы знать, что рядом..."* Опять же я, (будучи поэтом) пишу, потому что пишу. Т.е. Всего-навсего, исполняющий задачу "медиума". Хочу писать оттого, что вижу не только мой S.O.S., но и S.O.S. всего мира в целом. От процентуального соотношения задействования души в том или ином произведении, всегда воздерживаюсь, потому что стараюсь выложиться на 100%. Ремеслом, думаю занимаются корректоры и редакторы, доводящие текст до "профессионального" уровня... :Aga:  
А что касается счастья, то я чем больше своего счастья раздаю другим, тем во сто крат большее счастье ко мне возвращается! Это и есть самый главный поэтический принцип. Да и литературы вообще! Если "цепляет" за душу других то, что Ты пишешь? Значит, всё ОК! 
Потому что "постными" делами, не стоит заниматься никому! Даже самые "Великие" и то гоняли время от времени своими эмпирическими умами из пустого-в-порожнее, засыпая мир прописными Истинами типа "Никхомановой Этики" (Аристотель).
Милый Друг, предлагаю оставить систематизацию точным наукам. Ведь кроме Души и Тела, есть ещё одна принадлежащая Человеку часть... Это - Дух. Жаль, что именно об этом, Вы и умолчали... :rolleyes: 

С уважением, Ваш коллега - Антон

----------


## Anton

> _Я всё думаю, думаю, думаю,
> Всё пытаюсь что-то понять,
> Может надо пробраться в сумерки
> Чтоб иначе мир воспринять?...
> Прочь отгоняю идею бредовую
> В душу твою заглянуть,
> Там пустыня, там тьма, ослепла я,
> От попыток с пути свернуть.
> Всё брела наобум вслепую,
> ...


 :flower:  
Как прекрасно, что есть у нас чувства,
Что не всё мы сумеем принять...
Добираясь до глубин искусства,
Кто способен хоть долю понять?

Да, мы думаем, думаем, думаем...
Принимаем то, что для нас.
И уходим во тьму, где Угрюмые
Расставляют капканы сейчас.

Я – поэт, не Поп, не Насильник!
Я – не Бог Всемогущий, ни Царь!
И тем лучше! Тем легче крылья!
Тем свободней полёта даль!

Ты от Тьмы ослепнуть способна,
А от Света способна тем паче!
Нет, не бойся! Сделай шаг пробный
И начнёшь рассуждать иначе!

Жаль, что Ты до сих пор блуждаешь,
Уходя от живительной влаги.
Ведь меня, похоже не знаешь.
Рассуждаешь и судишь по флагам.

Ты нашла для себя две дороги
Потому и на скалы вышла.
И не там ожидаешь подмоги,
Где – обрыв и дорога вся вышла.

Да, родная... Вся жизнь, как пустыня.
Но зачем и её бояться?
Песок кончится. Выйдешь на нивы,
Сможешь вдоволь душой разгуляться!

А пока, только ходишь по кругу!
Сердце слушаешь иногда.
И струной напрягаясь упругой
Засыпаешь уже навсегда!:smile:

----------


## Клава

> Ты от Тьмы ослепнуть способна,
> А от Света способна тем паче!
> Нет, не бойся! Сделай шаг пробный
> И начнёшь рассуждать иначе!


:smile: ..................

----------


## Anton

> :smile: ..................


Конечно, идти с открытыми глазами на Свет опасно! Но это не значит, что не стоит!:smile: Именно это я и хотел сказать, а не то, что ты подумала...:biggrin:  Поэтому, я закрываю глаза, чтобы не ослепнуть и шагаю дальше, по зову моего Духа. :flower:

----------


## Клава

> Именно это я и хотел сказать, а не то, что ты подумала...


Читаешь по душам, мой друг, по мыслям?
И формула духа тебе знакома?
Но прости, я не верю в простые числа,
А ещё не могу терпеть аксиомы... :wink:

----------


## Anton

> Читаешь по душам, мой друг, по мыслям?
> И формула духа тебе знакома?
> Но прости, я не верю в простые числа,
> А ещё не могу терпеть аксиомы... :wink:


*Клава*, какая Ты интересная! Очень рад знакомству, хороший Человечек...

Что ж, числа простые и я не люблю,
Не ведь не об аксиомах идёт речь
Во первых: я ЗНАЮ, о чём говорю.
А во вторых: не собираюсь тебя завлечь...:wink:

Веру, нельзя назвать аксиомой,
Её по плодам вкусить может каждый,
Кто хочет начать свою жизнь по новой
Или кто испугался до смерти однажды. :Aga:

----------


## Гуслик

РИСУНОК НА ЛАДОНИ

Я
Вижу мир, открыв глаза,
Я его нарисовал,-
На ладони.
В нём
Есть деревья и цветы,
И со мною рядом ты,
В старом доме.

ПРИПЕВ:
Но,
Ветер гонит облака,
Холодна твоя рука,-
Снег в ладони.
Ты –
Лист осенний на ветвях,
Отраженье в зеркалах
В старом доме.

Зря
Я ладонь изрисовал.
Этот мир тебе так мал,
Сердце рвётся.
Я
Разведу в печи огонь,
Подержу над ним ладонь,-
Всё сотрётся…

ПРИПЕВ:
Но,
Ветер гонит облака,
Холодна твоя рука,-
Снег в ладони.
Ты –
Лист осенний на ветвях,
Отраженье в зеркалах
В старом доме.


ТЫ СКАЖЕШЬ…

Ты скажешь: Я люблю..
И я узнаю, что такое ложь.
Ты скажешь: Я приду…
И я пойму, что ты, конечно, не придёшь.
Заплачешь, закричишь:
Зачем так резко рвёшь!
Раскаешься и снова позовёшь – Ложь!
Моя любовь ушла. И ты уйдёшь.

Я знаю, кем я был:
Не первым, не последним у огня.
Как жаль, что я любил,
И жаль, что не кого-то, а тебя.
Готова всё отдать, стесненья – ни на грош.
Я обернусь – глазами позовёшь – Ложь!
Моя любовь ушла. И ты уйдёшь.

----------


## Anton

РИСУНОК НА ЛАДОНИ :Ok:  Хорошо изложил - молоток!

----------


## Гуслик

СПасибо! Антон - forever!

----------


## Гуслик

Ещё для группы *"Не Надо!"**
ПРИХОДИ – ПОСИДИМ*

(муз. и сл. А. Рыкалин - *Гуслик*)


День за днём жду звонка у телефона,
По ночам умираю без тебя.
Ты живёшь по неведомым законам – 
Никого не любя.

Приходи – посидим, друг на друга поглядим
Две минуты, да и то я буду рада.
Приходи – посидим, друг на друга поглядим,
Ну, а больше ничего пока не надо!

Я тебе не жена и не подруга,
И за что эта участь нам дана – 
Почему мы не можем друг без друга?
Ты – один.
Я – одна…

Приходи – посидим, друг на друга поглядим
Две минуты, да и то я буду рада.
Приходи – посидим, друг на друга поглядим,
Ну, а больше ничего пока не надо!
ПРОИГРЫШ

Приходи – посидим, друг на друга поглядим
Две минуты, да и то я буду рада.
Приходи – посидим, друг на друга поглядим,
Ну, а больше ничего пока не надо!

*Цыганская песня для группы "Не Надо!"*
(кстати, Иде Железовской очень понравилось - горжусь!)

*АЙ, НЕ ГУБИ!*
(цыганские мотивы)
(муз. и сл. А. Рыкалин - Гуслик)

Ай, уходи, да в добрый путь, милый!
Ай, не люби кого-нибудь силой.
Ай, не губи девчонку
Своей кудрявой чёлкой
Бери коня и уезжай подальше – к чёрту!
Ай, не губи девчонку
Своей кудрявой чёлкой
Бери коня и уезжай !

Ай, возвращайся в табор свой – сразу.
Ай, только замуж не бери Азу!
Ай, не губи девчонку
Своей гитарой звонкой – 
Бери коня и уезжай подальше – к чёрту!
Ай, не губи девчонку
Своей гитарой звонкой – 
Бери коня и уезжай!

Ай, все ромалэ ждут тебя – в поле.
Ай, погуляем ночью мы – вволю!
Ай, не губи себя ты,
Когда поедут сваты – 
Цыган без воли – не цыган, хоть и богатый!
Ай, не губи себя ты,
Когда поедут сваты – 
Цыган без воли – не цыган!

Ай, нари- нари- нэй! ………..

----------


## eddymus

> А  можно мне? Или как?:smile:


Вы песенные тексты пишете? :rolleyes:

----------


## Света Х

*Гуслик*,
Александр, достойные у Вас тексты, хоть ВСЕ сразу выделяй  :Vah:   :Ok:  
получила огромное удовольствие, спасибо  :smile:   :flower:

----------


## Гуслик

Спасибо за лестный отзыв. Я даже заулыбался, что со мной бывает редко..   Света -  :flower:

----------


## Света Х

> Спасибо за лестный отзыв.



Это не лесть, это от чистого сердца  :Aga:  ...и почему вызвал мой отзыв улыбку?))

----------


## Света Х

*Гуслик*,




> Спасибо за лестный отзыв. Я даже заулыбался, что со мной бывает редко.. Света -


И хорошо, что вызвало улыбку, Ваше творчество заслуживает похвалы  :Aga:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Roberta

*Гуслик*,
 Ну вот и я к Вам зашла! Понравилось! особенно стихи! Хотя кое-где встречаются сбои в ритме. Например, я просто в вострорге от первого стихотворения "Я-музыкант", но последняя строчка всё портит тем, что не ложится в ритм и тем самым является тяжёлой для восприятия:

"_Я видел всё:
Как сладко от любви,
Как больно от измены и от мук.
И я молчу…
А клавишам так больно
От прикосновенья моих рук_"

В строчке "Как больно от измены и от мук" 10 слогов,
От прикосновенья моих рук - 9.
Получается, что сбивается не только ритм, но и метр.

И ещё одно: "любви" - "больно" -  не очень хорошая рифма:)
Посмею предложить Вам такую замену: 

Я видел всё:
Как сладко жить любовью,
Как больно от измены и от мук.
И я молчу...
И клавишам так больно
От мертвых прикосаний моих рук.

Ну или как-нибудь по-другому, подумайте сами. Просто стихотворение на самом деле великолепное! А последние строки всегда очень важны.

Все Ваши стихи очень чувственны и красивы! Я тоже нашла в них много близкого для себя!
А вот тексты песен читать тяжеловато. Всё таки на то они и тексты песен, чтобы их пели. Их легче воспринимать на слух, а читать, не зная мелодии лично мне не хватает терпения:rolleyes: 

Так что выкладывайте побольше стихов, а песни  - просто пойте!!!
С уважением, Таня.

----------


## Гуслик

Таня - спасибо! Я боялся, что будет строже, это как экзамен у нового преподавателя.....
А стихи - у меня их мало, я же больше музыкант (без музыкального образования) и чаще пищу именно тексты и музыку, а не стихи - и то по необходимости. Появится у Вас желание - пришлю песни. А пока - спасибо ещё раз за добрый отзыв.   :flower:  Саша

----------


## Roberta

Поверьте, я судила строго! Ставлю Вам пятёрку с маленьким минусом! :Ok:  
А если серьёзно, это ведь не поэтические соревнования, а просто возможность для каждого показать другим свои творения. У кого-то это получается хуже, у кого-то лучше. Но Вы можете быть уверенны, что относитесь ко второй категории.

----------


## Гуслик

СПасибо! :flower:  


То что было вчера ,может быть не со мной это было
Может просто пора уходить , если сердце остыло
Если время пришло и сбывается то что приснится
И любовь не Любовь , а свободная белая птица
Пр .      Ты уходишь
             Навсегда –навсегда
             Ты уходишь
             Не вернешься сюда
             Ты уходишь
              Оставляя меня
             Ты уходишь
             Никого не любя
2.
Я тебе – не  Судьба , просто штрих на усталой ладони
Только сердце болит от любви , как от долгой погони
Я тебя не держу – кто сильнее , тот должен решиться
Ведь любовь – не любовь , а свободная белая птица 
Пр .      Ты уходишь
             Навсегда –навсегда
             Ты уходишь
             Не вернешься сюда
             Ты уходишь
              Оставляя меня
             Ты уходишь
             Никого не любя

3.
Ты не скажешь – прости, я стоять у порога не буду.
Не звони, не грусти, -может быть, я тебя позабуду.
Мы не встретимся вновь, -на ошибках пытаясь учиться.
Ведь любовь – не Любовь, а свободная белая птица.
Пр .      Ты уходишь
             Навсегда –навсегда
             Ты уходишь
             Не вернешься сюда
             Ты уходишь
              Оставляя меня
             Ты уходишь
             Никого не любя

----------


## Гуслик

Когда-то пробовал писать что-то типа шансона

ТУРЫСТ

  Я по Нью-Йорку третий день гуляю,
В гробу я видел этот моцион!
Я ничего пока не покупаю, -
Зато я центов сэкономил миллион!

Уних есть всё! – но мы всё это ели,
Их супермаркет – тот же наш универсам.
Но вот чего здесь нету в самом деле – 
Так это магазинов «Сделай сам»!
Но вот чего здесь,правда, нету в самом деле – 
Так это магазинов «Сделай сам»!


На Downing Street товарищ из Гарлема
Мне бабу надувную предложил,
Жена убила бы меня, - как бизнесмена,
Но я три доллара в недвижимость вложил! 
Жена убила бы меня, - как бизнесмена,
Но я три доллара в недвижимость вложил! 


Сосед по номеру – сантехник пермский,- Вася,
За доллар на ночь бабу отпросил…
Дурак я – дал, а он в порыве нежной страсти
Впускные клапаны ей с мясом откусил! А-Аа!
Дурак я – дал, а он в порыве нежной страсти
Впускные клапаны ей с мясом откусил!
А почему? – да потому,
Что надоела вся Америка ему! 
А почему? – да потому,
Что надоела вся Америка ему! 

Кукла Маша, кукла Даша,
Просто дети стали старше…

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Саша, как всегда, плачу от твоих стихов.... Спасибо...

----------


## Гуслик

> как всегда, плачу


Ну вот........ :flower:

----------


## Mishel

> Просто дети стали старше…


За поэзию! :Ok:  За дружбу! :Aga:  За чувство юмора!kuku
За талант! :Vah:  
Спасибо!:smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вы песенные тексты пишете?


Да, пишу, они у меня в темке выложены. На некоторые уже написана музыка, и их поют...:smile: 
Сорри, что не сразу ответила.:smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Но вот чего здесь,правда, нету в самом деле – 
> Так это магазинов «Сделай сам»!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :Ok:  
Во как!!!! А у нас есть, " Икея" прозывается :Aga:  :biggrin: 
Супер слова, развеселили:biggrin:  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Гуслик

ребята - спасибо!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Гуслик

*Моей вокалистке*

За окном метели – середина зимы,
Спрятались от холода за окнами мы.
Белый снег на крыше, под колёсами – лёд,
Пальцем на стекле рисую имя твоё.

Город заметает, и устал МЧС.
Позвоню из «пробки» и пришлю SMS.
Розы на сиденье, три часа за рулём,
Пальцем на стекле рисую имя твоё.


Точно опоздаю, - видно всё против нас.
Гости разойдутся. Я заеду на час.
Дочь твоя уснула, мы на кухне вдвоём,
Пальцем на стекле рисую имя твоё.


*Моему сыну*

*ХУЛИГАН*
На самом деле, мне не в кайф, и я скажу,  почему:
Меня, блин, школа достала, это видно по всему.
Совсем не я вчера открыл пожарный шланг на этаже
И затопил туалет и кабинет ОБЖ!
Они твердят: Ты должен! – а я не хочу,
Я всю неделю на гитаре Рамштайна учу.
Они сказали – это ты спортзал гранатой взорвал!
А я её не трогал, я не трогал, сказал!
Мама!
А я её не трогал!
 Мама!
 Всё было по другому! 
Мама! – она сама…

Меня достала химичка, хоть я с ней и не прочь,
Она же Нобеля внучка, Менделеевская дочь!
В её руках всё горит и взрывается тоже,
Вся в повязках и бинтах – на покемона похожа!
Мне её факультатив, блин, даже даром не нужен,
Ну и что, что молодая и гуляет от мужа!
Мне до химии нет дела, я хип-хопом увлечён,
Говорят,-  залетела, ну а я-то причём!

Мама!
А я её не трогал!
 Мама!
  Всё было по другому! 
Мама! – она сама…

----------


## Гуслик

НЕ ВЕРИТ В ЛЮБОВЬ
Он говорил, что не верит в любовь,
Что обжигался не раз.
Он говорил, - я хмурила бровь, -
-Я слышала это не раз.
Он говорил: « - Это скоро пройдёт,
И станет привычкой любить.»
А я молчала, и очень хотела его
Убить.

Не верит в любовь! 
Не верит в любовь! 
Не верит в любовь! 
Не верит в любовь! 

А я глядела ночью в окно – 
Звёзды падали вниз.
На самой яркой звезде надо мной
Грустил мой Маленький Принц.
Он, как и я, всегда отвечал
За тех, кого смог приручить.
Я всех люблю, но лишь одного хочу
Убить.

Не верит в любовь! 
Не верит в любовь! 
Не верит в любовь! 
Не верит в любовь! 
Я верила в «Битлз» и рок-н-ролл,
Пыталась его забыть.
Я всё изменила, только его
Всё так же хочу убить.

Не верит в любовь! - он
Не верит в любовь!  - он
Не верит в любовь!  - он
Не верит в любовь!

----------


## Татьянка

*Гуслик*,
 :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:  ррррррррррррр.........от удовольствия..... только почему так мало?  :Tu:  исчо!!!!хосю!!!!!!!!!! :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Гуслик

Про одну знакомую  Волчицу...

ЧЁРНО – БЕЛАЯ ПЕСНЯ

Я увижу облака
В синем небе-небе,
Как сказать тебе: пока!
- Не заплакать мне бы…
Чёрно – белые слова
Не закроют лужи.
Потерялась голова, -
-Ты мне нужен, нужен!
1. 
Я знаю, я по глазам читаю.
Ты знаешь, ты молча мне киваешь.
Мы знали, куда во тьме шагаем,
Устали, друг друга потеряли.
Я знаю, я про тебя всё знаю.
Ты знаешь, и снова убегаешь.
Мы знаем, и знает та, другая,
Теряем, друг друга мы теряем.
Я увижу облака
В синем небе-небе,
Как сказать тебе: пока!
- Не заплакать мне бы…
Чёрно – белые слова
Не закроют лужи.
Потерялась голова, -
-Ты мне нужен, нужен!
2. 
Я знала, что я опять попала.
Я знала, хотела всё сначала.
Ты сделал, свою игру ты сделал,
Построил, до неба эту стену.
Я знала, неверно выбрав Бога,
Я знала, куда ведёт дорога.
Я знала, во что с тобой играю…
Теряю, опять тебя теряю!!!
Я увижу облака
В синем небе-небе,
Как сказать тебе: пока!
- Не заплакать мне бы…
Чёрно – белые слова
Не закроют лужи.
Потерялась голова, -
-Ты мне нужен, нужен!

----------


## Татьянка

> Про одну знакомую Волчицу...


 :Vah:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  
а главное....очень в тему...попал.... :Aga:   спасибо....

----------


## Гуслик

Ты об этом лучше написала в своей теме. Это я вдогонку. Я ж понимаю...сам так..

----------


## Татьянка

> Ты об этом лучше написала в своей теме. Это я вдогонку. Я ж понимаю...сам так..


 :Tu:   :Aga:   :Oj:  kiss .... без слов...и так всё ясно....

----------


## Mishel

И плечи подставит опорные
И тексты - "не по топорному"! 
И нежно гитару обнимет.
И время покажет - не снимет.

И взгляд в глубину,но по-доброму,
И рифмы удачно подобраны,
И в центре внимания - усы.
Танкисту они для красы!:smile:

----------


## Гуслик

У нас, у танкистов, с усами проблемы: либо из башни торчат, - демаскируют, либо гусеницами всё время наезжает какой-нибудь ротозей. Как 100 дней до приказа о пенсии будет - сбрею на фиг, если сами не отвалятся...

----------


## Mishel

> либо гусеницами всё время наезжает какой-нибудь ротозей


Со временем (через 100 дней) гусеницы у ротозеев превращаются в бабочек:smile:
Не надо брить.
Зеероты сами отстанут.

----------


## anettt

Саша, не трожь усы!!!!!!!
я щас вспомнила, как мой папа, который всегда носил усы, сбрил их перед поездкой на море, мне было 5 лет. Когда я это увидела я рыдала!!! как это?? мой папа! и без усов??? я плакала и кричала "Папа, приклей обратно!":smile: 
Сань мне очень понравилось всё! :Ok:   жду песен твоих девчонок на первое мыло :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Гуслик

Аннушка -  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## пятачок

Саша, я все прочла, мне очень понравилось. Ты такой глубокий человек, и наверняка много чего пережил, это просто читается между строк... Но стихи мне все же понравились больше! Песни ведь пишутся для кого-то, а стихи вовсе не обязательно. Поэтому, наверное, в них больше души. Спасибо!

----------


## Гуслик

Света - спасибо! 
Адреса почты нет, а письмо - написал.

----------


## Гуслик

Очередная песня для моих любимых девушек из группы "Лавина"

КАРАОКЕ
(для группы «Love in A…»)

Если в небе только тучи,
Облака, и света мало,
Чтобы стало чуть получше,
Отпросись гулять у мамы.
Ты придёшь, как снег в апреле,
Я тебе открою двери.

ПРИПЕВ:
 Здравствуй, а-а,
      		  Заходи, я так скучала
 Здравствуй, а,
      	         на звонки  не отвечала
 Здравствуй, а-а,
      		  Мы с тобой начнём сначала
                       И сними свой шарфик белый,
			Ну какой же ты несмелый!

Это – как учить уроки,
Но намного интересней!
Как под треки караоке
Сочинять другие песни.
Приходи, как снег в апреле,
Лишь тебе открыты двери!

----------


## Greta

Вы говорили, что не поэт. Напрасно. Меня очень задели ваши стихи и это письмо... так грустно стало, почти до слёз. Вы здорово пишете. Хотя, "здорово пишете" здесь вряд ли достаточно сильно - скорее смахивает на кальку с чужих слов, но своих мне почему-то не хватает, чтобы передать чувства, вызванные вашими творениями. Спасибо вам за них.

----------


## Гуслик

Спасибо....... Но я, и это  - правда, не занимаюсь поэзией. Уже давно. Просто пишу тексты  к песням, а стихи появляются очень редко и не специально. Просто иногда накапливается в груди то, что нужно выбросить вверх, чтобы упало на тех, кто такой же... И  если кто-то из них в беде - почувствует, что он не один, а если у кого-то радость - поймёт что кому-то достался и от него маленький обломочек радости...
Во....

----------


## PAN

> Во....


Вот именно....
*Гуслик*, :br:

----------


## Greta

*Гуслик*,
 Это лучше, чем если бы Вы выдавливали из себя строчки, как это делают некоторые люди, желающие выдать себя за тех, кем они не являются. Это не просто лучше. У Вас потрясающий дар помогать людям своими творениями. Тем более, что Вы сами видите в них такую цель. Это прекрасно, это красиво, это действительно ценно. Ещё раз спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## Гуслик

> Вот именно....


Паша - когда-нибудь нам всё-таки стоит посидеть за одним столом 
и может быть даже выпить кофе. Или перцовки. Смотря какой стол...

----------


## PAN

> когда-нибудь нам всё-таки стоит


Буду надеяться... т.к. подобная мысль меня тоже посещает..... :Aga:

----------


## Немо

*Гуслик*, *PAN*, А, вот вы мне и попались)) Ребята спасибо за поздравление с днюхой)) Посидеть конечно за рюмкой чая хочется, надо просто суметь как-то вырваться из круговорота и состыковаться)

----------


## Гуслик

Класс! На троих - это традиция нерушимая, как Кобзон. Я - за!

----------


## Anton

Молодец, автор! Очень интересно и разнообразно! Вызывают стихи все нормальные человеческие эмоции: от улыбки до грусти!

----------


## Татьянка

*Гуслик*,
 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> На троих


:biggrin: ....

----------


## Anton

*Гуслик*, А где обновления, коллега? :Pivo:  :wink:

----------


## Гуслик

Вот. Справа и слева от Гуслика
[IMG]http://*********ru/107772.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kuku

> Вот. Справа и слева от Гуслика
> [IMG]http://*********ru/107772.jpg[/IMG]


КАВАЛЕР СТАРОЙ ШКОЛЫ :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Pivo:

----------


## regata

*Гуслик*,
спасибо.

----------


## Людмилка

Прочитала темку  :Vah:  
Мне очень понравились стихи! 
*Гуслик*, а Вы не думали выпутить сборник Ваших стихов и песен?

----------


## Гуслик

*Людмилка*,- ищу спонсора.

----------


## Людмилка

Александр, а Вы можете написать текст песни для девочки 12 лет, что-нибудь тинэйджерское? Или это уже наглость с моей стороны? :Oj:

----------


## Гуслик

Угу

----------


## Людмилка

:Vah:  
Не может быть!

----------


## Гуслик

казнитьнельзяпомиловать

----------


## Людмилка

:redface:

----------


## Гуслик

Могу. Но лучше напишите поконкретнее тему - любовь, дружба, школа-вне школы. Стиль- диско-попса, рок, рэп. Можно ли хулиганское или наоборот - пай-девочка. Что ваша девочка сама любит петь и слушать, что она любит по жизни и чего не любит. Будет за что зацепиться - и текст получится удобный для ребёнка. Это если по серьёзному подходить к конкретному исполнителю. А просто так можно сочинить что-нибудь нейтральное - зима, лютики, неохота в школу...

----------


## PAN

*Гуслик*,
Саша... Если про лютики напишешь - это будет класс.... :Ok:  ....:biggrin: 
А то мне на ум сразу лезет "Женитьба Бальзаминова" и Вицин с песенкой : 
"Лютики-цветочки 
У меня в садочке..."

:biggrin: ......

----------


## Гуслик

Паш, лютики, типа рэп: ...птичка прыгает в кустЕ с дребезделкой на хвостЕ..
Как представлю - слёзы наворачиваются...

----------


## PAN

> Как представлю - слёзы наворачиваются...


Аналогично....:biggrin: 

Саша... спасибо..... Пойду спать с хорошим настроением...

----------


## Людмилка

*Гуслик*,  :flower:  
Буду думать

----------


## Гуслик

А я что-то разучился... Давно не пишу. Музы нет. А те что приходят - одноразовые.

----------


## PAN

> А я что-то разучился... Давно не пишу. Музы нет.


Саша... Передай от меня музам - пусть исправляются...:smile:

А я буду ждать... :br:

----------


## Гуслик

В моём возрасте ждать - непростительно. Самому искать - скажут "маньяк". А про сирень на закате писать - бр-рррр. Лучше песни для детей сочинять продолжу...

----------


## PAN

> песни для детей сочинять продолжу...


Это дело... :Aga: 

И не забывай делится опытом с молодежью... кхм... во всех смыслах...:biggrin:

----------


## пятачок

Гуслик, у меня тоже с Музой проблема...:(( Ты про "одноразовых" хорошо сказал!

***
Одноразовые музы что-то часто навещают.
Ничего мне не приносят. Ну, хотя бы сушек к чаю!

И чего, скажите, ходят? Вместо строк одни конфузы,
Сам над ними ржу до колик. Задолбали эти музы.

Одноразовые музы как резиновые леди
С сексуальностью медузы...Только душу зря бередят!

Буду ждать свою, родную, лишь бы только мне не спиться...
И вообще, пойду посплю я. Пусть она мне хоть приснится.

----------


## PAN

> Одноразовые музы что-то часто навещают.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Одноразовые музы что-то часто навещают.
> Ничего мне не приносят. Ну, хотя бы сушек к чаю!
> 
> И чего, скажите, ходят? Вместо строк одни конфузы,
> Сам над ними ржу до колик. Задолбали эти музы.
> 
> Одноразовые музы как резиновые леди
> С сексуальностью медузы...Только душу зря бередят!
> 
> ...


Одноразовые музы - респект!!!!!!
В точку и это ещё мягко сказано!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Гуслик

Одноразовые музы, одноразовые встречи,
Одноразовые песни на экране каждый вечер.
Недоношенные дети, силиконовые груди...
 Ходят-бродят по планете одноразовые люди.

----------


## smychok

> Недоношенные дети, силиконовые груди...


Силиконовые груди на экране - как на блюде
Повышают аппетит а за ним и невралгит...
Повышается давленье, но обратно настроенье
Выключаю монитор - ну зачем такой террор???

----------


## Гуслик

Не пишется... Музы с юга ещё не прилетели что ли...

----------


## koshka66

мне стыдно, но все же.....


Утопленница боль!
Где только не топили.
В вине, а результата ноль,
В воде - лишь хлопоты пустые.
Убили боль - родилось горе!
Его несут на край скалы,
И утопить хотели в море,
И даже чистили стволы...
Утихло горе, вдруг - любовь!
Не разглядев небесные черты
Её грызут и проливают кровь,
А вроде люди, вроде не скоты?!
Опомнившись от злобы и забвенья
Бегут любовь искать,
А где прощенье...?
Утоплено давно.  Ложитесь спать...!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Не пишется... Музы с юга ещё не прилетели что ли...


я не пишу уже пару лет... даже больше, выпустилась из колледжа и все.....

----------


## Лев

> я не пишу уже пару лет...


Какие твои годы? Вся жизнь впереди, а стих очень даже хорош :flower:

----------


## Чикурано

> Одноразовые музы, одноразовые встречи,
> Одноразовые песни на экране каждый вечер.
> Недоношенные дети, силиконовые груди...
>  Ходят-бродят по планете одноразовые люди.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Гуслик

Катюша - мне нравится. Серьёзный подход. 
Интересно, а песни не пробовала писать?

----------


## koshka66

*Гуслик*,
 спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!! ща еще напишу... не песни не писала...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Я воспеваю трепетно любовь,
А смерть идет со мною рядом.
Хочу забыть о ней, но в жилах стынет кровь,
И смерть Певца влюбляет взглядом.

Здесь Танатос старался, очевидно,
Певец Ей оды посвятил свои,
И торжествует смерть, как ни обидно,
И покрывает взор плащем беды.

Тот плащ расшит узорами вселенских душ
Как стразы отражают свет людские слезы.
И по ночам на землю проливая тушь,
Скрывает от Всевышнего поэтов грезы.

Что? Все разрушила мечты?
Ты- ненасытная убийца.
Так торжествуй и накрывай кровавые столы,
И вдохновенные закутай лица.

Все. Мрак. Дремота. Холод.
И о любви здесь больше не поют.
Пустые взоры, смертный голод,
Вы, Музы, потеряли свой приют.
15.12.04

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Тихое счастье

Разве кто-нибудь когда-то
Смотрел на тебя такими глазами?
Ты скажешь тихонько: «Не надо…»
Я закрою лицо волосами.

Разве кто-нибудь когда-то
Искал тебя нервно среди прохожих?
Ты хочешь что-то сказать? Не надо.
Я буду всегда, мой хороший.

Разве кто-нибудь когда-то
Отдаст безвозмездно всю душу?
Ты за это подаришь сонату.
А я скажу, что ты нужен.

Ты ведь больше всего на свете
Хотел, что бы кто-то был рядом.
Мы наивны с тобою, как дети,
Обожая друг друга взглядом.

Ты уйдешь с тишиной, оставаясь следами,
Я открою окно и пущу в дом ненастье.
Ты уйдешь, я, оставшись, растаю слезами,
Уплывет от меня мое тихое счастье.

----------


## koshka66

* * * 
Я, они, оно... она.
Я, они, она....он.
Он, вы, они, я
Мир...
Мы, они, оно, она
Вы... теперь
Пир....
Тот, того, тогда
Я? Кого? Когда?
Смерть.
Сейчас, она, надо!
Ночь...

            * * * 
Ап! И в мире стало все иначе,
Где были ноги – стала голова.
Быть может мир так будет ярче?
Оп! Накрыло тенью от крыла.

Эх! Сейчас бы в море окунуться,
Что из нежнейших облаков…
Ох, Я все же не хочу проснуться,
Чтоб видеть мир, поднявшийся с голов

----------


## Гуслик

Недавно к районному школьному конкурсу "Моя Классная - самая классная" потребовался стих для самОй классной руководительницы. У меня получилось вот что, - кому надо пользуйтесь.

Как ни посмотри – а всё же, - дети.
Рано далеко их отпускать,
Кажется, на целом белом свете
Одинаковых – не отыскать.

Каждый – личность, маленькое Солнце.
Хрупкая, ранимая душа.
Каждый лучик в классе, как в оконце,
Я беру в ладони не дыша.

Чтоб не остудить, не заморозить,
Чтобы вырос и согрел людей.
Всё, что сердце детское попросит,
Я делю на всех моих детей.

Каждому – в ладони, понемногу,
Чтоб по своему расцвёл и жил.
Каждому дана своя дорога.
Лишь бы только – Человеком был.

Из цветов, порою очень разных.
Я сложу один большой букет.
Я люблю детей. Они – прекрасны.
Я люблю. Другого слова нет.

Александр Рыкалин (Гуслик) 2009г.
__________________

----------


## MOPO

> Каждому – в ладони, понемногу,
> Чтоб по своему расцвёл и жил.
> Каждому дана своя дорога.
> Лишь бы только – Человеком был.


 :Pivo:  тут гусликовка!

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Написанная по заказу песня.... Прокатило нормально, заказчики довольны - текст остался на память...

Ни смысла, ни поэзии, но - людям нравится именно подобное под аккомпанимент в стиле шансон. В конце-концов - для людей и пишем...

ОСЕНЬ

Осень, осень, осень,
Лист последний сбросит,
Укрывая землю до весны.
Осень, осень, осень,
В ночь мою приносит
Светлые, о нашей встрече, сны.

ПРИПЕВ:

Яна, Яна, Яна, - 
Без вина я пьяный, от твоих усталых,
Очень грустных глаз.
Яна, Яна, Яна,
В сказке без обмана
Видел я тебя в последний раз.

Осень, осень, осень,
Ни о чём не спросит,
Просто разлучает навсегда.
Осень, осень, осень,
Вдаль тебя уносит,
В те края, где ждёт тебя Судьба.

ПРИПЕВ:

Яна, Яна, Яна, - 
Без вина я пьяный, от твоих усталых,
Очень грустных глаз.
Яна, Яна, Яна,
В сказке без обмана
Видел я тебя в последний раз.

----------


## overload

Ха-арошая такая коньюнктурка! Не каждый сможет. Гусля, Браво!

----------


## PAN

> Ха-арошая такая коньюнктурка! Не каждый сможет. Гусля, Браво!


Подписываюсь... :Aga:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> ОСЕНЬ
> 
> Осень, осень, осень,
> Лист последний сбросит,
> Укрывая землю до весны.
> Осень, осень, осень,
> В ночь мою приносит
> Светлые, о нашей встрече, сны.
> 
> ...


:rolleyes:Хорошо то как... :Ok:  :Aga: 
...хоть и груссно немножко...

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Спасибо, ребята! Чуть позже могу и плюс выложить, демо для заказчика. ПРавда пел не своим голосом и не в своём стиле, но такая уж наша доля.... - всё для клиента.

----------


## Старый Гуслик

как давно это всё было...............

----------


## PAN

> как давно это всё было...............


А кто против...

Саша, а что мешает???... :Grin:  Я - так жду...

----------

